# Soundstream D'Artagnan



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice looking amp.
Soundstream D'ARTAGNAN 5.1 - eBay (item 140576923786 end time Jul-20-11 09:58:07 PDT))


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

FYI. This was a local Craigslist amp that was on for 200 bucks. I think this guy is flipping it. I though about getting it, but I already have a rubicon 805. 250 isn't a bad price either.

Thanks
Justind


----------

